# Pink foam insulation…Safe?



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

What is the general consensus on pink foam insulation board? Is it frog safe?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I was reading through some old forum threads earlier today, and came across a few mentions of people sculpting backgrounds from it, then epoxy, painting, and epoxying again, then sanding to provide a coarse texture. I also came across a mention of crickets chewing on it and the pink being visible, but the author said the frogs were doing fine. Sounds safe to me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

i dont know about the pink stuff Chris, but ive bveen told the blue stuff (can buy at Lowe's) is non-toxic (would be considered food safe if it was in the food indusrty) and non-biodegradable. after reading a few of Darren Meyer's threads, i decided to give it a whirl. ive been using it for about 8 months now with no ill effects to the frogs (or my day geckos) but havent had any breeding taking place (before or after using the foam) so im not sure the long term effects yet.

i know what Darren uses is blue also, and he is having success getting eggs (im pretty sure froglets also) from tanks that incorporate the foam.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

ditto - I've had no problems with the blue stuff either.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Hummm… My HomeDopot only carries pink.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Grassypeak said:


> Hummm… My HomeDopot only carries pink.


So does mine. I used to get my blue stuff at Chase Pitkin but I think they're going out of business out by me. I need to check out Lowes.

Although, it does just get covered up anyways so does the color really matter? Other than the fact that it's just a "guy thing" with the pink


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

zBrinks said:


> I was reading through some old forum threads earlier today, and came across a few mentions of people sculpting backgrounds from it, then epoxy, painting, and epoxying again, then sanding to provide a coarse texture. I also came across a mention of crickets chewing on it and the pink being visible, but the author said the frogs were doing fine. Sounds safe to me!


Does that mean the whole piece of foam was covered in epoxy or just the area that people see? If it the whole piece if covered, then then it's incased in epoxy and we really can't tell if it's safe on its own or not. If just the visibal part is coverend in epoxy, then we can assume it's safe, but it's not conclusive by any means.

What kind of foam is this, as in what polymer is it made of?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Heres what I found on the net:

Molded Expanded Polystyrene 

Extruded Expanded Polystyrene Foam Board

Polyisocyanurate and Polyurethane Foam Board

Not sure which the pink/blue ones are


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Don't know about this one, Polyisocyanurate, but the rest are safe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Its sounds like its used a lot for roofing insulation, I think the pink stuff I have is polystyrene.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

polyisocyanurate is the silvered or plastic wrapped stuff. i just used a ton on my house. i think thats the wrong stuff


----------

